
The Politics of Space Junk - Hooke
https://www.historians.org/publications-and-directories/perspectives-on-history/summer-2019/politics-of-space-junk
======
tectonic
Check out [http://stuffin.space](http://stuffin.space) for a visualization of
current space debris.

~~~
dang
Discussed a couple times:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16763162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16763162)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9841831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9841831)

------
ptah
It's a bit strange that it only becomes a concern now that India and china is
space-faring

~~~
panzagl
Well, both have behaved irresponsibly at a time when space is already pretty
busy. When the US and USSR went through their 'hold my beer' phase of space
exploration, they could really only hurt themselves.

My favorite US 'oopsie' is the Westford Needles
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_West_Ford))
many of which are still up there 55 years later. But that was at the beginning
of the space age, the Chinese actions were the equivalent of taking a dump in
the swimming pool while maintaining eye contact with the lifeguard.

